# Tiny house



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2021)

This tiny house tucked into the trees on the shore of this small pond reminded me of something out of a fairytale.    



Tiny house by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Tiny house by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> You are on a roll!  (That would be a great pun if you shot film, btw).


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 13, 2021)

-

The first for me, Sharon, all the dramatic of it!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 13, 2021)

Favorite is the first one with the foreground foliage.  Wonderful images.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 13, 2021)

Number one for me too, lovely shot.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2021)

@Peeb  weird it wouldn’t let me quote your post…

Thanks much appreciate the pun despite my lack of film cred.  You’ve got to see NH in the fall to truly appreciate the beauty of the mountains.  It’s like shooting fish in a barrel to get a good shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> The first for me, Sharon, all the dramatic of it!


Thanks very much!


CherylL said:


> Favorite is the first one with the foreground foliage.  Wonderful images.


Thanks Cheryl!  


Jeff15 said:


> Number one for me too, lovely shot.....


Thanks so much…


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> @Peeb  weird it wouldn’t let me quote your post…
> 
> Thanks much appreciate the pun despite my lack of film cred.  You’ve got to see NH in the fall to truly appreciate the beauty of the mountains.  It’s like shooting fish in a barrel to get a good shot.


Oh- I messed up my reply post, I now see!  Typed my comment into the body of your quoted post, so when you hit 'reply' there was no comment by me to respond to.  

Not buying your 'fish in a barrel' saying- I've missed many fish in that proverbial barrel, when given the opportunity!  Very nice framing, composing, and capturing on your part.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2021)

Peeb said:


> Oh- I messed up my reply post, I now see!  Typed my comment into the body of your quoted post, so when you hit 'reply' there was no comment by me to respond to.
> 
> Not buying your 'fish in a barrel' saying- I've missed many fish in that proverbial barrel, when given the opportunity!  Very nice framing, composing, and capturing on your part.


Ok let’s just call it a target rich environment!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 13, 2021)

Number one for me as well.  The framing looks good and the house is large enough in the shot to not get "lost."


----------



## PJM (Oct 14, 2021)

#1 for me too.   As noted above it has a nice moodiness to it.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 14, 2021)

Beautiful!  Makes me want to visit the northeast.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 14, 2021)

I bet @oldhippy would love that house


----------



## BrentC (Oct 14, 2021)

Love that first shot


----------



## otherprof (Oct 16, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> This tiny house tucked into the trees on the shore of this small pond reminded me of something out of a fairytale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful images. Have you thought about cropping in on the house and its reflection?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2021)

otherprof said:


> Wonderful images. Have you thought about cropping in on the house and its reflection?


Thanks!  I have a few zoomed in but nothing tight on just the house snd reflection.  I took about 40 photos here and really liked them all but I tried to share just a few here  - the rest are on Flickr if you’re interested.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 16, 2021)

That's a gorgeous set of photos! I have to agree with the consensus on #1. Very idyllic!


----------



## slat (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm in for #1


----------



## joelbolden (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice shots; especially the first. It does have a certain vibe to it. I wouldn't call it moodiness, I was looking at it and thinking I'd love to live in that house and wake up and experience that quiet beauty.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That's a gorgeous set of photos! I have to agree with the consensus on #1. Very idyllic!


Thanks Jeff!



slat said:


> I'm in for #1


Thanks!



joelbolden said:


> Nice shots; especially the first. It does have a certain vibe to it. I wouldn't call it moodiness, I was looking at it and thinking I'd love to live in that house and wake up and experience that quiet beauty.


Thank you.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 17, 2021)

Both lovely shots. It's really hard to pick one so I won't . That's my kind of target rich environment.


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 19, 2021)

I like them both, each for it's own qualities. The framing on #1 and the tiny surrounded by wilderness view on the second.

I'd love to have a place like that, but I'd bet that around here they have size restrictions on the lakes.


----------



## ntz (Oct 19, 2021)

Peg, I think you should reconsider your naming convention .. it would fit much better to this tread some name like `Just say aaaahhhh ..'


----------



## bulldurham (Oct 20, 2021)

The first image is best for drama. I find the overall image a bit too saturated, but not terribly so. I did find that the middle foreground yellow and red leaf grouping way too bright and it made it hard for me to go to the little house without stopping there first...and mostly staying there. so, I toned it down, opened up the darks a bit and lightened up the light area as a bit for a tad more ooph!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2021)

bulldurham said:


> The first image is best for drama. I find the overall image a bit too saturated, but not terribly so. I did find that the middle foreground yellow and red leaf grouping way too bright and it made it hard for me to go to the little house without stopping there first...and mostly staying there. so, I toned it down, opened up the darks a bit and lightened up the light area as a bit for a tad more ooph!
> 
> View attachment 249775



Nice edit.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2021)

ntz said:


> Peg, I think you should reconsider your naming convention .. it would fit much better to this tread some name like `Just say aaaahhhh ..'



Haha. I try to name them something that will help me find them later!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 22, 2021)

It looks good on my phone.


----------



## ntz (Oct 22, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice edit.


Hello Peg,

you know that I completely and absolutely love that image, no doubt about it ... after I've seen @bulldurham 's edit I had to agree that he's right (but still, without him pointing that out, I wouldn't come into that by any means by myself) and it took me now quite some time to find this .. I remembered that I've seen that few months ago but I was unable to find where ... I have to admit that it is one of the best tips I've seen on the youtube (somebody watches the serials in the tv, I watch the youtube photography channels) .. I use it now with every my photo to "calibrate" the exposure ,,

cheers, ~d


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2021)

ntz said:


> Hello Peg,
> 
> you know that I completely and absolutely love that image, no doubt about it ... after I've seen @bulldurham 's edit I had to agree that he's right (but still, without him pointing that out, I wouldn't come into that by any means by myself) and it took me now quite some time to find this .. I remembered that I've seen that few months ago but I was unable to find where ... I have to admit that it is one of the best tips I've seen on the youtube (somebody watches the serials in the tv, I watch the youtube photography channels) .. I use it now with every my photo to "calibrate" the exposure ,,
> 
> cheers, ~d


That's a neat little trick, thanks for sharing it.  For those who didn't realize, the bolded "this" in the post is a link to a youtube video.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 23, 2021)

Incredible beauty captured in so many ways...


----------



## bulldurham (Oct 23, 2021)

ntz said:


> Hello Peg,
> 
> you know that I completely and absolutely love that image, no doubt about it ... after I've seen @bulldurham 's edit I had to agree that he's right (but still, without him pointing that out, I wouldn't come into that by any means by myself) and it took me now quite some time to find this .. I remembered that I've seen that few months ago but I was unable to find where ... I have to admit that it is one of the best tips I've seen on the youtube (somebody watches the serials in the tv, I watch the youtube photography channels) .. I use it now with every my photo to "calibrate" the exposure ,,
> 
> cheers, ~d


Learning to use luminosity masks is a far better way to extract lighter and darker areas of an image without affecting one or the other. I used a mids 2 lum mask on the image to bring some of the shadows up but did not affect the true blacks nor the lighter areas of the image. A darks mask allowed more detail in the darks and a lights mask allowed a richer tonal range in the light areas.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 23, 2021)

ntz said:


> Hello Peg,
> 
> you know that I completely and absolutely love that image, no doubt about it ... after I've seen @bulldurham 's edit I had to agree that he's right (but still, without him pointing that out, I wouldn't come into that by any means by myself) and it took me now quite some time to find this .. I remembered that I've seen that few months ago but I was unable to find where ... I have to admit that it is one of the best tips I've seen on the youtube (somebody watches the serials in the tv, I watch the youtube photography channels) .. I use it now with every my photo to "calibrate" the exposure ,,
> 
> cheers, ~d


Those are some great tips! Thanks for sharing!


----------

